# Why are my fish lying down?



## Snowy Celandine (9 May 2013)

I realise that this sounds stupid but over the last two weeks or so some of my fish have been lying down, apparently dead. I can reach into the pond and touch them and they don't respond, as though they are in a deep sleep.  If I pick them up they seem to 'come to' and swim off.  I thought that they were ill at first but none have died so I wondered if they were basking in the sun but it is not sunny today and one fish is just lying on the ledge around the pond (still under water obviously) looking lifeless, although still definitely breathing.

Any ideas?  I have a powerful pump in the pond and it is about 3 foot deep and 9 or 10 feet long.  I have had a bad infestation of blanket weed and used chemicals which were supposed to be fish safe, about a month ago. Toads also live in the pond.  The affected fish are ordinary goldfish which I have had for a couple of years.  The larger ghost koi seem unaffected as do the golden orfe


----------



## lexiedhb (9 May 2013)

Stop tipping the dregs of your G&T into the pond??????????


----------



## Snowy Celandine (9 May 2013)

Oh my goodness.  Is the answer really that simple?


----------



## lexiedhb (9 May 2013)

LOL- Maybe!!!

Might it be heat related? do pond fish "bask"??


----------



## Toffee44 (9 May 2013)

Take some pond water to fish shop and see if the amnioa or nitrites are high.


----------



## GeorgeyGal (9 May 2013)

My step dads koi do this all winter (hibernating?) usually when its icey, maybe they are confused by the weather as it has been cold for this time of year...


----------



## Snowy Celandine (9 May 2013)

Thank you Toffee.  I tried to go to the fish place today but they were shut for some reason   I am starting to think that something is wrong with the pond.  Hopefully I can get it sorted out once I know what I am dealing with.  I am very fond of my fish and would hate to lose one.


----------



## Jax (9 May 2013)

low oxygen in the water? guess you have the pump running though, if so then temp may be a factor or as already suggested to get the water checked for nitrates et all.


----------



## Hairy Old Cob (9 May 2013)

Clean out the filters in the pump and what is the water colouration like you probably need a water treatment product


----------



## Snowy Celandine (9 May 2013)

I think the oxygen levels will be ok as the pump is definitely the right size for the pond and is on all the time, obviously.  OH cleaned it (pump) out at the weekend as it had some blanket weed in it.

The water does look clear but there is still blanket weed round the pond edges, despite the treatment we put in.

Will get the pond water tested tomorrow and see where I go from there. Thanks for your help everyone


----------



## meandmyself (9 May 2013)

Snowy Celandine said:



			Thank you Toffee.  I tried to go to the fish place today but they were shut for some reason   I am starting to think that something is wrong with the pond.  Hopefully I can get it sorted out once I know what I am dealing with.  I am very fond of my fish and would hate to lose one.
		
Click to expand...

You can buy tank testing kits that should work. My guess would be low oxygen in the water. Is your pump running properly?


----------



## heebiejeebies (9 May 2013)

I don't know much about fish, but I inherited a couple of clown loach years ago, and they would frequently do this and make me panic! I read up on them and apparently it's perfectly normal in clown loach. 

I know you're talking about pondfish and me tropical fish... but could be worth reading up on the breed and seeing if it's normal?


----------



## mulledwhine (10 May 2013)

My fancy gold fish do it from time to time, are you over feeding? I only ask as one if my fish gets distressed at being fed more than twice a week, so the rest also have to suffer the hunger


----------

